# how do I update Miui? Currently on 1.9.23



## sangweb (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry for newbie question since I am new to Miui, I am currently on 1.9.23, how do I update to the latest Miui [ROM] MIUI.us DefX 1.10.21 assuming that is the latest built? will I loose everything that I currently have? The reason I want to update is the MMS does not work on the 1.9.23 and I am hoping the latest built fixed this. TIA.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

sangweb said:


> Sorry for newbie question since I am new to Miui, I am currently on 1.9.23, how do I update to the latest Miui [ROM] MIUI.us DefX 1.10.21 assuming that is the latest built? will I loose everything that I currently have? The reason I want to update is the MMS does not work on the 1.9.23 and I am hoping the latest built fixed this. TIA.


My goodness you are on an old version! Still on the Milestone base, you have a lot to look forward to!

Depending on what you are looking for feature wise, there is a few couple versions newer than 10.21. 10.21 is the last version DXC made that is easily available (you can sniff out 10.28 if you'd like, but its a bit more difficult to find as links were pulled due to some issues)

However, I'd recommend to skip over both of those and choose one of the latest releases, essentially there is two different version:

*Wiz's Build (1-8):* http://rootzwiki.com...art-2-2012-1-8/
*Personal Opinion:* Stable version. It's on the same base that DXC was using on the October updates (DefX, read notes below). Very few crashes, FC, etc.

*Beans Galnet ICS MIUI Build:* http://rootzwiki.com...le-for-droid-x/
*Personal Opinion:* Due to ICS framework tweaks, a bit faster/snappier than the Wiz's version (above) however also a bit less stable (for the same reason)

*Note: *Since you are on the old Milestone base, the newer versions (even DXC's, anything after August on his versions) are based on a different hardware (in this case it is based on the Defy, thus its called DefX) prior to that it was based on the Milestone (your version). Moving to the Defy base will greatly increase battery life and stability (not to mention regaining full camera abilities, 720p recording/playback, etc.) However, because it is a different hardware base, it is *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED* you do a fully wipe when you reflash. You should not need to SBF, because you are on the same kernel. But I would fully prepare for it, especially since you SHOULD data wipe. You if you want to keep your stuff (apps, etc.) use Titanium Backup and restore when your on the new version (general rule of thumb is its ok to restore apps+data for user apps (games, etc.) not for system apps however), and use the Google Sync servers for contacts. If you want to backup your SMS/etc. there are market apps for that, however I have never used them so I cannot recommend any. When MIUI first went to Defy I flashed over the Milestone base without a wipe, it went ok, but caused stability problems down the line. So I would fully recommend a full wipe with the install.

Also, just FYI, in the future posts such as this go in General Discussion. Dev forum is for releases only.

Happy flashing!

*Edit:* Oh also noticed your note about MMS. MMS works on DefX but from the first flash you will notice pics will come through small on the other end, its because the base hardware initially has a size limit that is smaller than VZW's limit. There is a flashable .zip found on page 130 of the thread *HERE:* http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11858-rommiuius-defx-part-2-2012-1-8/page__st__1290 about half-way down the page. Just download and flash in CWM as well and it will fix that issue.


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was going to suggest this stuff, but Goose put it much more eloquently than I ever could have!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

